# What is this tractor?



## DanZ (Dec 19, 2020)

Looking at this tractor while owner looking for title. Hood indicates 1500, but tractor does not have the items as shown in the 1500 Manual. It has the LE892 engine which TractorData shows as being in the 1700. I am at a loss


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it may be a Shibaura S1000 or a 1500. It has been painted!
I could be way off.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DanZ said:


> Looking at this tractor while owner looking for title. Hood indicates 1500, but tractor does not have the items as shown in the 1500 Manual. It has the LE892 engine which TractorData shows as being in the 1700. I am at a loss
> 
> View attachment 66203
> View attachment 66205
> ...



Like PogoBill mentioned, it's the Shibaura version of the Ford 1500 machine. They are VERY SIMILAR as both were made by Shibaura. Some things a little different. 

My neighbor across the street just picked up a true Ford 1500 back in late October. 
It has a very close resemblance to your machine. Front grill and headlamps are different, but everything else looks the same.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DanZ said:


> Looking at this tractor while owner looking for title. Hood indicates 1500, but tractor does not have the items as shown in the 1500 Manual. It has the LE892 engine which TractorData shows as being in the 1700. I am at a loss
> 
> View attachment 66203
> View attachment 66205
> ...


Dan, also, as these are images, you can upload them to Yandex here to translate the Japanese to English. 
https://translate.yandex.com/ocr

I took this image, cropped it and got info ...









Model: S150
Engine Serial Number: 11244
Engine Type and Style: LE892-22741
Maximum Output: 25PS
Gokawash Shibaura Machinery Co., LTD, Matsumoto Factory
Takamiya, Matsumoto City, Japan


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

This image too.










Compact Tractor Automatic Vehicle
Ministry of Transportation Certification Number 852
(unknown) S150 (unknown)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Further research says this LE892 is in the Ford 1700 tractor made by Shibaura.

Per the 
*FO44 Workshop Manual*
*Ford 1100 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura LEK752C2 Engine
*Ford 1110 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura LEK757C Engine
*Ford 1200 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura LEK802D Engine
*Ford 1210 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura S723 Engine
*Ford 1300 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura LEK802D Engine
*Ford 1310 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura S753 Engine
*Ford 1500 Tractor *with IHI Shibaura LET862C Engine
*Ford 1510 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura K773 Engine
*Ford 1700 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura *LE892 Engine
Ford 1710 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura H843 Engine
*Ford 1900 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura LEM853 Engine
*Ford 1910 Tractor* with IHI Shibaura T853A Engine
*Ford 2110 Tractor *with IHI Shibaura T854B Engine


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's kinda why I'm leaning towards it being painted and having some decals that don't belong on this tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> That's kinda why I'm leaning towards it being painted and having some decals that don't belong on this tractor.


That's like people painting a Yanmar YM2500 JD green body with JD yellow rims to pass off as a JD850. It's so easy to do with a little time and minor investment. And anyone can pull a ID s/n plate off a salvaged JD850 from any tractor yard. We call these machine YanDeere's. The other way around is a JohnMar. LOL  

So, in this case, a Shibaura painted Ford Blue could be a Ford-baura.  

Here's something very STRANGE. A Shibaura model that is BLUE from the factory!  
https://tractors.fandom.com/wiki/Shibaura_SD1500AO 

I would have to agree with you it's a S1500 and not what the plate says as S15,0. 
You have to look really close to see the COMA. The number system for the COMA in Japan counting means something different than our English system. 15,0 = 1500 in Japanese. Also, 15_0 (space = _) means 1500 as well. 

With this deduction, you are right Pogobill, this is a S1500 machine.  

Here's the SAME machine, S1500 in it's factory original color.
https://www.k-bid.com/auction/9291/item/4?offset=4


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DanZ said:


> Looking at this tractor while owner looking for title. Hood indicates 1500, ...


Dan, I take it you live in the EU or there abouts because a tractor title is needed. Here in the USA or Canada, one doesn't need any of that. 

Hope we got enough good info out to you on this machine.


----------



## DanZ (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the help. This explains the gray paint around the VIN Plates. The red S1500 shown is close, but some differences. Maybe because the blue one is 4WD. It has the transmission/rear end lube hole with a screw cap but no dip stick. The hydraulics are the same way.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DanZ said:


> Thanks for all the help. This explains the gray paint around the VIN Plates. The red S1500 shown is close, but some differences. Maybe because the blue one is 4WD. It has the transmission/rear end lube hole with a screw cap but no dip stick. The hydraulics are the same way.


It all comes down to this, is it dependable and able to do what you are looking for in a machine. IF so, hoping the title becomes available then.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DanZ said:


> Thanks for all the help. This explains the gray paint around the VIN Plates. The red S1500 shown is close, but some differences. Maybe because the blue one is 4WD. It has the transmission/rear end lube hole with a screw cap but no dip stick. The hydraulics are the same way.


Dan, are you now a new owner of the machine in question? 

My neighbor really likes his. 
We are looking for the lower lift arms as the machine was purchased by a school and the rear 3PT was not needed for it's use. The loader was the main interest of the school.


----------



## DanZ (Dec 19, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Dan, are you now a new owner of the machine in question?
> 
> My neighbor really likes his.
> We are looking for the lower lift arms as the machine was purchased by a school and the rear 3PT was not needed for it's use. The loader was the main interest of the school.


----------



## DanZ (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes, I purchased the tractor but have not used it other than pulling it off the trailer. I want to find a manual for it so I can have the correct fluid and levels.


----------

